# Tom Brown - Primitive Hunting Techniques



## Sigma3survival

These are some videos of Tom Brown 3. It is very rare for tracker school info to be posted anywhere directly from the source so I wanted to share this with everyone! It covers primitive trapping, throwing stick, and the art of stalking. survivalschool.us


----------



## *Andi

The art of throwing sticks ... lol ... Very cool, thanks for posting. :2thumb:

That's the way my hubby hunts rabbits ... 

Only difference was we used old tobacco sticks, but it works!


----------



## Salekdarling

Looks like I got some things to practice when I'm out in the woods. Thanks for the videos!


----------



## Sigma3survival

Believe it or not you can actually take deer with a throwing stick. Tom is so accurate with them that he has taken two deer by stalking to within 10 yards or less and cracking them in the skull with it and knocking them out. Man has some serious talents for the woods!


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

I saw a Man Vs. Wild on TV last night on Discovery and the whole episode was how to survive and make traps in the woods. He created a trap for when a wire/string was triggered, a flexible stick in which one end has sharpened sticks would bend and fly forward. It was capable of taking down an elk easily.


----------



## Sigma3survival

Problem with those types of traps is that they are more than likely to just mame the animal. Even if you are lucky enough to hit a vital area then you are still going to have to track that animal for a very long distance. Elk are huge and can be shot with a 300 win mag and still run a mile. How difficult do you think it will be to take an animal that large with a sharpened stick?


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

He rigged 4 3ft sharpened rather large tree branches poles. It was rather impressive


----------

